# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة المدنية >  أكبر دليل لحساب الخرسانة ما يحتاجه الطالب المعماري

## siiin

أكبر دليل لحساب الخرسانة

تم تصميم هذا الكتاب لتمكين الطلاب على العمل بشكل مستقل، لديه المعرفة الأساسية الضرورية لتحديد أقسام تعزيز الأعمال الأولية للبنية دعم مثل المواطئ، والأعمدة والجسور والأرضيات. كما يناقش طرق للتحقق من القيود من الخرسانة والصلب في الاقسام. فإنه يستخدم أساليب بسيطة باستخدام حساب التقليدية والجداول و استخدام  أسلوب عملها. انه يتبع أحدث الأنظمة وتحدد الأحكام البناءة

تحميل  كتاب دليل حساب الخرسانة

----------

